# Baugutachter?



## Ironm (5. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

wie bereits in einen anderen Beitrag geschrieben. Habe ich mich entschieden eine Doppelhaushälfte zu kaufen. (Fertighaus, Betonfertigteile, mit Keller) Diese befindet sich gerade im Bau.

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass ich die Qualität des Baus nicht beurteilen kann, da ich nicht vom Fach bin. Ich habe mir nun überlegt einen Baugutachter zu engagieren.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Baugutachter während des Baus sinnvoll ist oder zu welchen Bauabschnitt oder ob es ausreichend ist, den Fachmännischen Rat erst bei der Bauabnahme zuzuziehen.

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, wie viel Geld muss ich ungefähr dafür einkalkulieren?

Ist es sinnvoll einen Festpreis auszuhandeln?

danke schon mal für eure Ratschläge und Infos.

Marco


----------



## Sveni (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

wenn man sich nicht unbedingt mit dem Bau-Geschäft und deren Abläufen auskennt,
kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, einen Bausachverständigen hinzu zu ziehen.

Der ´´Bau´´ ansich, ist derart vielschichtig geworden, das man dort kaum alles überblicken kann. Nachteil sind die 4.000€ - 6.000€, die dich so etwas kosten wird.

Die Vorteile beginnen schon beim Vertragsrecht und gehen über Bauüberwachung, Mängelbeseitung, Abnahme, Übergabeprotokolle, Inverzugsetzungen, usw. (Das sind nur einige Wenige!)

Unbedingt machen! Du ärgerst dich grün und blau, wenn du in die Küchenmöbel der werten Gattin mehr investierst, als in eine korrekte Bauüberwachung!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Vor 14 Tagen hatte ich das Vergnügen, einen ebensolchen Baugutachter kennenzulernen.
Er nannte einige Beispiele, wo er hinzugezogen worden ist... in der jüngsten Vergangenheit, mir lief es nur noch kalt über den Rücken.
Augenscheinlich wird heute derartig rumgepfuscht am Bau, daß es wohl mehr als ratsam scheint, eine Fachkraft die Aufsicht führen zu lassen.


----------



## Sveni (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Noch ein Tipp vorweg,...
mach von allen was neu ensteht Foto´s, Foto´s und nochmal Foto´s.
Fundamente, Abdichtungen, Leitungen, usw.

Wenn dich dabei die ausführende Firma ´´schief´´ anguckt, dann mach noch mehr Foto´s und stelle Fragen.

Wenn dich die ausführende Firma herumführt und alles neue zeigt, ist das zumindest ein Zeichen in die richtige Richtung.

Mit ein bis zwei Stunden www hat man einiges an Fachbegriffen drauf und kann zumindest so tun, als würde man sich auskennen.
Eva Maria kann ich nur Recht geben. Im Baugeschäft geht alles!!!!

Mein derzeitiges Projekt sollte ursprünglich 14 Mio kosten. Wegen fehlerhafter Planung und Ausführung sind es jetzt 36 Mio. Also Aufgepasst

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ironm (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten!



Sveni schrieb:


> Nachteil sind die 4.000€ - 6.000€, die dich so etwas kosten wird.




Hatte mit 1000-2000€ gerechnet! 4000-6000 ist ja ein großer Brocken! Aber wenn ich deinen Text und so etwas lies, 





Eva-Maria schrieb:


> mir lief es nur noch kalt über den Rücken.


dann sollte ich besser das Geld in die Hand nehmen. 



Sveni schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp vorweg,...
> mach von allen was neu ensteht Foto´s, Foto´s und nochmal Foto´s.
> Fundamente, Abdichtungen, Leitungen, usw.
> 
> Mein derzeitiges Projekt sollte ursprünglich 14 Mio kosten. Wegen fehlerhafter Planung und Ausführung sind es jetzt 36 Mio. Also Aufgepasst


Danke für den Tipp! 36 Mio, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich eine Festpreis habe!

Noch eine kurze Frage:

Hab mal schnell gegoogelt. Im Schnitt kostet die Stunde eines Baugutachters ja so  80-120€!
Ist es sinnvoll einen Festpreis auszuhandeln? 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Sveni (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Würde ich auf jeden Fall probieren!
Man kann einen Objektlohn vereinbaren.

Es muß aber gewährleistet sein, das alle Arbeiten und deren Mängelfreie Fertigstellung vollständig überwacht werden.

Hast du eine Orts-ansässige Firma als Bauträger? Das bringt zumindest den Vorteil der Nähe. Google hilft auch bei positiven, oder auch negativen Erfahrungen von anderen Häusle-Bauern.

Schade, das ich derzeit so Eingebunden bin. Du wohnst ja nur ´ne halbe Stunde ums Eck!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ironm (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Das neue Haus entsteht in Bayreuth (dann ist es ne Stunde ums Eck!) 
Ich baue mit der Firma Zapf. Die waren mir im Vorfeld nur aus dem Garagenbau bekannt.

Auf jeden Fall entsteht die Doppelhaushälfte Luftlinie 100m vom Bauträgergebäude (also Ortsansässig) 

Was ist denn ein üblicher Objektlohn? 3000€?

Wahrscheinlich ist es auch sinnvoll einen Baugutachter aus bzw. in der nähe von Bayreuth zu engagieren!

Sag mal, kommst du aus dem Baugeschäft? 
Kannst du mir vielleicht auch sagen, ob es ein Problem ist, wenn das Fundament (Bodenplatte) ca. 20cm im Grundwasser steht?


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo zusammen , 

ich hab gerad auf ner Schulung nen Baugutachter getroffen, der sagte: "ich gehe jede Wette ein, das ich bei jedem Neubau weniger Geld koste, als ich dem Bauherren einspare." 
Festpreis rate ich meist von ab, weil irgendeiner ist immer der Betuppte, entweder der Auftraggeber, oder der Auftragnehmer. Ein Festpreis verleitet den Auftragnehmer möglichst wenig Zeit in das Objekt zu investieren. 
Und die Begutachtung ist auch nur so gut , wie der Gutachter sich Mühe gibt. 

Zu dem Mann musst Du vollstes Vertrauen haben... willst Du bei so einem mit den Euronen geizen ? Da sollte es auf den letzten Euro nicht ankommen. 
Ich geh davon aus , das er Dir so ein Gutachter nen ziemlich verbindlichen Preis für ne übliche Bauüberwachung geben kann, aber was ist , wenns hart auf hart kommt und besondere zeitaufwendige Untersuchungen nötig sind, um ggf. vorhandene Mängel im vollem Umfang zu untersuchen. 

Viel Schwieriger als nen günstigen Gutachter zu finden, aber auch viel wichtiger, ist die Frage nach einem kompetenten Gutachter. Den auch der Gutachter wird nicht auf jedem Gebiet fit sein. 
Ich kenn in meinem Gewerk Gutachter, die sind wahre Meister in Ihrem Fachgebiet, haben aber von anderen Gewerken nur sehr wenig Ahnung. 
Man wird selten einen finden , der wirklich alles perfekt kann. 

Fazit: Frag lieber nach der Kompetenz als nach dem Preis, denn den Gutachter begutachtet ja meist keiner mehr. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Sveni (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Ich bin derzeit in Hof. Dann ist es doch nur ´ne halbe Stunde

Ich würde mir einen unabhängigen Sachverständigen aus der näheren Umgebung suchen und einfach handeln.
Fa. Zapf ist zumindest mal kein No-Name Laden. Arbeiten aber viel mit Subunternehmern zusammen. (Wie übrigens alle andern Bauträger auch)

Ein Fundament/Bodenplatte gehört keineswegs ins Wasser. Da es in den letzten 14 Tagen in deinem Baufeld keine Niederschläöge gegeben hat, kann dies nur Grundwasser sein.
Dieses bleibt auch dort, wenn dein Haus drauf steht.
In Grundwasser gefährdeten Gebieten wird eigentlich, wenn man überhaupt bauen darf, nur mit sogenannten Wannen gearbeitet. D.h. Loch gebuddelt, Betonwanne aus wasserdichtem Beton gegossen, und dann Fundamente/Bodenplatte drauf. Gibt es ein Bodengutachten?
Wann wurde das Baufeld erschlossen? Gibt es schon Nachbarn, deren Baufortschritt weiter als deiner ist? Wie sieht im allgemeinen die bebaute Situation aus? Wassser im Nachbars-Keller?

Bin seit gut 25 Jahren am Bau tätig. Die letzten 10 Jahre im Bereich Gebäudeaussenhüllen als Projekt/Bauleiter.

Pfusch spüre ich am Verhalten der ausführenden Firmen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Fazit: Frag lieber nach der Kompetenz als nach dem Preis, denn den Gutachter begutachtet ja meist keiner mehr.



 Mehr gibt es zum Thema Gutachter nicht zu sagen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ironm (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Frag lieber nach der Kompetenz als nach dem Preis, denn den Gutachter begutachtet ja meist keiner mehr.
> Gruß
> Wuzzel



Danke für den Gedankengang! Qualität vor Quantität!

Sven, da hab ich es ja mit nen richtigen Fachmann zu tun!

Ob es ein Bodengutachten gibt weiß ich leider nicht. 
So weit ich weiß sind die Ersten Häuser Dez 2010 fertig gestellt worden. 

Nach deren Aussage haben sie keine Probleme mit Wasser im Keller oder feuchten Wänden.

Beim neuen Bauabschnitt ist mein Haus das erste.

Ich hab hier mal nen Auszug von der Baubeschreibung. Ist das Haus für Grundwasser ausgelegt?

"Ausführung des Baukörpers
Die Ausführung des Kellers erfolgt gemäß aktueller WU-Richtlinie des DAfStb (Deutscher
Ausschuss für Stahlbeton, DAfStb Wasserundurchlässige Bauwerke; WURichtlinie:
2003-11), für die Beanspruchungsklasse 1 – drückendes und nichtdrückendes
Wasser und zeitweise anstauendes Sickerwasser. Für alle Außenbauteile wird Beton
mit hohem Wassereindringwiderstand nach DIN 1045-2 (2008-08) verwendet."

eine pos. Antwort würd mich jetzt ziemlich beruhigen!:beten


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Jo... also so als technischer Laie mit etwas Bausachverstand würde ich sagen, 
da kannst Du beruhigt schlafen, wenn das auch vertragsgemäß ausgeführt wird. 
Denn das ist ja ne sogenannte "weiße Wanne" der meiner Kenntnis nach höchsten Beanspruchungsgruppe.

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit lässt mich noch fragen, ob da auch was von Nutzungsklasse steht ? 
Das wäre glaub ich auch noch wichtig.


----------



## Ironm (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

puh nochmal Glück gehabt! 

Danke für die schnelle und beruhigende Antwort!!!


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Nuja... damit Du nicht all zu tief und fest schlummern kannst: Das muss auch ordentlich ausgeführt sein... da kann man später kaum noch korrigierend eingreiffen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit UND... bevor Du schlafen gehst warte sicherheitshalber ob einer von den Profis da noch was zu sagt. 
Ich hab mehr mit Fußböden, Untergründen usw. zu tun als denn mit Kellerwannen.


----------



## Ironm (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Von ner Nutzungklasse finde ich nichts in der Baubeschreibung. 

Ich frage morgen beim Bauträger nach.


----------



## Ironm (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Nuja... damit Du nicht all zu tief und fest schlummern kannst: Das muss auch ordentlich ausgeführt sein... da kann man später kaum noch korrigierend eingreiffen.
> Wuzzel



Davon darf sich dann der qualitativ hochwertige Baugutachter überzeugen!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sveni (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

das liest sich doch schon mal nicht schlecht.

Bin hier auch ganz bei Wuzzel´s Meinung. Wenn das Ganze jetzt den Verarbeitungsrichtlinien gemäß erbracht wird und das Wasser mit einer ordentlichen Drainage abgeführt wird, sollte hier nix mehr passieren.  
Eine spätere Mängelbeseitung im Bereich der Betonwanne wäre so gut wie aussichtslos.
Wichtig wäre auch, dass die Drainage in einem großflächigen Kiesbett liegt und über vernünftige Kontroll und Übergabeschächte verfügt.Sobald Wasser irgendwo zum ´´Stehen´´ kommt,
sucht es sich zwangsläufig neue Wege, wo es hinlaufen könnte. Dies kann sicher viele Jahre dauern, aber es läuft irgendwann.Die Zugänglichkeit der Drainageschächte/Rohre hat den Vorteil, dass man in den kommenden Jahren immer ´´spülen´´ kann, falls die Rohre versanden. 
Grundsätzlich würde ich aber nicht in Panik geraten! Nach dem ersten Haus, kannst du locker beim zweiten mitreden.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ironm (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Sveni schrieb:


> Wenn das Ganze jetzt den Verarbeitungsrichtlinien gemäß erbracht wird und das Wasser mit einer ordentlichen Drainage abgeführt wird, sollte hier nix mehr passieren.



Hallo Sveni,

das heißt also, dass auch nach der Fertigstellung das Wasser kontinuierlich abgeführt werden muss. 
Die Aufgabe der Pumpe muss also nach der Baufertigstellung ein Drainagerohr erledigen. 
habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Habe heute übrigens mit 3 Baugutachter telefoniert. Alle haben ein Honorar zwischen 80 und 120€ netto. 2 Stück sind in der engeren Wahl. Werde heute noch eine Nacht darüber schlafen und mich morgen für einen der Beiden entscheiden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Sveni (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

würde mich freuen, wenn du vom jetzigen Zustand mal ein paar Foto´s zeigen könntest.Wenn jetzt dauerhaft gepumpt wird, ist das noch nichts schlimmes. Siehe auch U-Bahn und Tunnelbau.
Meine Eltern wohnen zum Beispiel im Saale/Unstruttal. Als vor gut 45 Jahren (also im Sozialismus) das Haus gebaut wurde, gab es noch im Umland einige Pumpstationen, die den Grundwasserspiegel niedrig hielten. Leider wurden dies nach der Wende nach und nach abgestellt und viele Anwohner hatten statt Kartoffeln das Wasser im Keller. 

Nachträgliche Betonwanne nicht möglich! Was nun?

Also das ganze Haus ringsrum freigebackert, Drainagerohre und Schächte verlegt, durch die Bodenplatte zwei große Öffnungen gestemmt und 1,50m tief ausgehoben.
Darin haben wir dann 2 Stück 300l Regentonnen eingepasst, die Böden der Tonnen mit Löchern versehen und je eine 15.000l Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpe mit Schwimmer installiert. 

Seit über 15 Jahren funzt alles und der Keller ist trocken. Dass das Wasser in die Kanalisation gepumpt wird und dieses verboten ist, habe ich hier nicht erwähnt.

Nun wieder zu deinen Fragen:

Ein Drainagerohr wird das gesamte Wasser nicht abführen. Hier bedarf es eines ausgeglügelten Systems mit vielen Rohren in verschiedenen Ebenen, Schächten zur Reinigung, Prüfung und Kontrolle.

Viel Glück mit der Gutachterwahl!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo,
bezüglich der Wahl eines "Baugutachters" würde ich nicht zimperlich sein!
Am besten ist freilich ein pensionierter Bauingenieur, der täglich allen Gewerken auf die Füße tritt! 
Die nächste Stufe sind solche Vereine wie der Bauherrenschutzbund, die einen "punktuell" unterstützen. 
Die Aussage, dass ein solcher Gutachter seine Summe mehr als einspielt, kann ich unterschreiben. Allerdings kostet er immer extra... .
Wenn man seine Bank um 1% Kreditzinsen "drücken" konnte, ist so ein Gutachter reine Geldverschwendung. Wenn man eine ordentlich ausgeführte Bauleistung haben möchte, dann sollte man selbst als Experte immer vor Ort sein, oder jemanden je nach Budget beauftragen... . Vieles hat weniger mit Pfusch, sondern mit Absprache zu tun... . Wer von uns "Nicht-Experten" spricht "Baudeutsch"?


----------



## Sveni (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

was macht der Bau?
Bist du schon am tapezieren???

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

ich bin hier Mitglied: http://www.verband-wohneigentum.info/sbList.htm?cid=456

Ruf da am besten mal an, ich glaube ein Baugutachter kommt kostenfrei vorbei - diese Mitgluiedschaft kann ich nur jedem eigentümer empfehlen schon alleine wegen der enthaltenen Versicherung und den Rabattierungen in den Baumärkten (z.B. Toom über 10 € = 10 %). Ich hab den Jahresbeitrag von ca. 30 € schon locker für die Jahre bis zu meiner Rente wieder drinn


----------



## Joachim (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

@Ralf
Die 10% im Toom ... gilt das Landesweit?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

das weis ich leider nicht, allerdings glaube ich das dies nur ausgesuchte Baumärkte betrifft. Hier in NRW waren die Verbandvorsitzenden sehr fleißig, haben das direkte Gespräch mit den großen Firmen gesucht und diesen Rabatt ausgehandelt. Bei 9000 Mitgliedern in Sachsen dürfte da sciher auch was zu machen sein  http://www.verband-wohneigentum.de/sachsen/on445

Cool ist dieser 10 % Rabatt vorallem, wenn man teure Sachen wie z.B. Blockhäuser oä kaufen möchte.


----------



## Ironm (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich bin hier Mitglied: http://www.verband-wohneigentum.info/sbList.htm?cid=456
> 
> Ruf da am besten mal an, ich glaube ein Baugutachter kommt kostenfrei vorbei - diese Mitgluiedschaft kann ich nur jedem eigentümer empfehlen schon alleine wegen der enthaltenen Versicherung und den Rabattierungen in den Baumärkten (z.B. Toom über 10 € = 10 %). Ich hab den Jahresbeitrag von ca. 30 € schon locker für die Jahre bis zu meiner Rente wieder drinn



Danke für den Hinweis. Da bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit Mitglied. Rechnet sich ja schon alleine durch die enthaltenen Versicherungen. 

So weit ich weiß ist ein Baugutachter nicht dabei. Leider deckt die Versicherung auch keinen Rechtsstreit in Bezug auf Baumängel ab. 
Gibt es eigentich eine Versicherung, die einen Rechtsstreit im Bezug auf Baumängel mit abdeckt?



Sveni schrieb:


> was macht der Bau?
> Bist du schon am tapezieren???



Hallo Sveni,

Inzwischen ist der Bau dicht. Heißt es sind alle Fenster eingebaut und Dach bereits gedeckt. 

ja der Bau geht voran. Leider etwas langsamer als ursprünglich geplant. Der Bauleiter hat schon angedeutet, dass es wsl. 4-8 Wochen länger dauert, bis der Bau fertiggestellt ist.  
Hoffe er ist mal mit seiner Einschätzung nicht zu optimistisch! So lange noch keine Dämmung am Haus dran ist, wird sich der Bau wohl weiter verzögern.

Da bin ich aber der Meinung Qualität vor Quantität! Lieber warte ich ein paar Wochen länger.

Na ja kleinere Baufehler gibt es natürlich auch. Meine Partnerin kann z.B. nicht aus dem Küchenfenster sehen, da dass Küchenfenster auf 1,44m (Rohboden) gesetzt wurde. Da sollte es aber zu keinen größeren Problemen mit dem Bauträger kommen, da in der Baubeschreibung steht, dass die Arbeitsfläche ins Fenster hineinreicht. Außerdem haben wir im Vorfeld eine Höhe von 1,05m (Rohboden) bestätigt bekommen.    

Danke für euer Intresse und den guten Tipps!

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,
es freut mich, dass Du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hast. Gerade bei komplexen Projekten (und nicht fertigen Konsumgütern) ist Kontrolle nicht nur vonnöten, sondern auch erforderlich (oder andersrum: welche Bauzeichnung/-beschreibung ist perfekt für alle Gewerke?). Sieh' Deinen Bauberater auch als Vermittler Deiner Wünsche an, nicht nur als Kontrolleur der Baubeschreibung. Das kostet, aber wie schon von den Vorrednern erklärt: alles was man nicht kontrolliert oder gezielt wünscht, wird auch nicht realisiert! Schreib' nur ruhig weiter von Deinen Erfahrungen. Dank Berater wirst Du auch erleben, wo hier und da etwas besser gemacht hätte werden können (wie mit dem Küchenfenster). Ohne selbigen hättest Du das gar nicht gewußt...).


----------



## Sveni (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

freut mich, das es voran geht.
Das mit dem Fenster ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber sicher reparabel!

Was hat denn den Bauverzug verursacht? Das Herbstwetter war doch für Baustellen mehr als günstig!?
Wichtig hierbei wäre, das der Verzug keine zusätzlichen Kosten mit sich bringt. (Standzeiten f. Gerüste, Verzug bei Folgegewerken, usw.)

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ironm (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ohne selbigen hättest Du das gar nicht gewußt...).



Die höhe des Küchenfensters haben wir bereits vor dem Gutachter bemerkt! War aber auch nicht so schwer, weil man sich schon wundert, wenn man nicht aus dem Fenster sehen kann! Der Gutachter hat uns aber beraten, welche Lösungen denkbar wären.   
Habe allerdings erst heute wieder mit dem Bauträger telefoniert. Sie wissen zwar, dass sie mit der Fensterhöhe einen Fehler gemacht haben, behaupten aber, dass es jetzt nicht mehr anders geht (wegen der Außenansicht...) 
Mal schaun wie des ganze weiter geht. Ich denke die Sache ist eindeutig und - wie Sven schon schreibt - reparabell! 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man eine Außenansicht ändern lassen kann. Sollte doch kein problem sein, wenn man lediglich, dass Fenster um 40cm nach unten verlängert.

Erwarten am kommenden Dienstag eine Antwort. Halte euch dabei weiter am laufenden.



Sveni schrieb:


> Was hat denn den Bauverzug verursacht? Das Herbstwetter war doch für Baustellen mehr als günstig!?
> Wichtig hierbei wäre, das der Verzug keine zusätzlichen Kosten mit sich bringt. (Standzeiten f. Gerüste, Verzug bei Folgegewerken, usw.)
> Sveni



Was die Verzögerung verursacht hat würde ich auch gerne wissen! Das Wetter war ja die letzten Wochen und Monate perfekt! 
Ich vermute, dass es an der Bauvorbereitung liegt. Wir haben schon öfter mitbekommen, dass Unterlagen nicht an die Handwerker weitergereicht wurden (z.B. Technikplan...)

Wir haben ein schlüsselfertiges Haus gekauft. Vertraglich ist es so vereinbart, dass wir pro Monat Bauverzug pauschal eine fest vereinbarte Entschädigung bekommen.
Von dieser Seite könnte es mir also egal sein, ob die Firma 1,2 oder 3 Monate länger braucht. Nur ist meine Wohnsituation momentan nicht die Beste. Außerdem kann man es natürlich kaum erwarten ins neue Haus einzuziehen.

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du Dein Fenster in der gewünschten Höhe bekommst!  Als "mäßiger" Handwerker würde selbst ich mir (in vielen Bauvarianten) zutrauen, ein höheres Fenster durch Erweiterung nach unten gegen ein altes zu tauschen, sprich das alte Fenster auszubauen usw. usf. Im Bau ist der Ton recht rauh, und nachträgliche Forderungen sind immer schwierig durchzusetzen. Besonders dahin zielte mein Zitat... .
Um es mal an einem praktischen Beispiel zu erklären: ich habe erlebt, wie die "Innenputzer" die Fensterlaibungen innen nicht ausgeführt haben, weil die "Fensterbauer" die Folie (Windsperre) nicht auf Vorgabe abgeschnitten hatten! Da wurde dann nachträglich Rigips in die Laibungen geschraubt, und zum Innenputz angegipst !
Als ein zweites Beispiel haben die "Innenputzer" zwei Giebelwände verputzt, die die Trockenbauer mit Rigips hätten verkleiden müssen, weil der Ringanker für das Dach auch nach innen isoliert werden sollte, weshalb die Wände nicht direkt überputzt werden durften.
Diese Details - mal nur als exemplarische Beispiele - zeigen, wo ein Bauberater am sinnvollsten Einfluss nehmen muss - nicht an der Kritik der Ausführung, sondern in Vorbereitung der Ausführung eines Gewerkes.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

*Marco schrieb:*Wir haben ein schlüsselfertiges Haus gekauft. Vertraglich ist es so vereinbart, dass wir pro Monat Bauverzug pauschal eine fest vereinbarte Entschädigung bekommen.
Von dieser Seite könnte es mir also egal sein, ob die Firma 1,2 oder 3 Monate länger braucht.

Moin Marco,
SO habe ich auch mal gedacht.... WIR sind auf der sicheren Seite, WIR haben die Verzögerung nicht zu verantworten.
Die "Menschen sind schlecht" - der Bauträger versuchte dann, UNS die Verspätung in die Schuhe zu schieben. 
Wir hätten benötigte Infos nicht geliefert, dadurch wäre es zum Verzug gekommen.
GsD haben wir uns jeweils unterschreiben lassen, daß wir zeitgerecht (meist gut 1 Woche vor Fristablauf) diese Dinge geliefert/bekanntgegeben hatten.
Da es sich damals um eine Kombination von Wohn- und Geschäftshaus handelte, war die jeweilige, monatliche Verzugsentschädigung entsprechend hoch. 
Der Bauträger versuchte alles, um nicht zahlen zu müssen. 
Es war eine furchtbare Zeit, in der wir manch schlaflose Nacht hatten, "Baubetreuung" in dem Sinne gab es damals noch nicht


----------



## Ironm (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Im Bau ist der Ton recht rauh, und nachträgliche Forderungen sind immer schwierig durchzusetzen.



Dachte bis vor wenigen Tagen noch, dass das mit dem Fenster eindeutig und kein Problem ist! Aber du hast leider recht, der Bauträger sagt, dass es nicht gemacht wird (mit teilweisen haarstäubenden Argumenten)! Entkräftet man die Argumente, will keiner dafür zuständig sein bzw. behauptet, dass man nicht befugt ist solche Entscheidungen zu treffen. 

Suchen jetzt ein persönliches Gespräch mit einen Entscheidungsträger. Hoffe da lässt sich dann einiges leichter regeln! Aufgeben tu ich auf jeden Fall so schnell nicht! 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> SO habe ich auch mal gedacht.... WIR sind auf der sicheren Seite, WIR haben die Verzögerung nicht zu verantworten.
> Die "Menschen sind schlecht" - der Bauträger versuchte dann, UNS die Verspätung in die Schuhe zu schieben.



Du machst mir ja Hoffnung! Hab nämlich keine Lust, dass der Ärger in ein paar Wochen weiter geht.  Zum Glück haben wir da auch alles schriftlich gemacht. Hoff der Bauträger macht hier keine Probleme!

Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass es auch im Sinne des Bauträgers ist, dass die Kunden zufrieden sind! Mundwerbung ist schließlich die Beste Werbung. Manchmal hat man jedoch dass Gefühl, dass einige Baufirmen keinen Weitblick besitzen und nur auf den schnellen Gewinn aus sind. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Sveni (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

ich glaub, ich les nicht richtig!!!!!!

Was gibt es da seitens des Bauträgers zu diskutieren?
Wenn die Planung, mit den entsprechenden Detailzeichnungen, vorliegen, hat sich der Bauträger unter Todesstrafe daran zu halten. Wenn er bei der Ausführung merkt, dass er z.B. ein Teil der Zeichnung (Höhe Küchenfenster) nicht umsetzen kann, ist er widerum in der Pflicht, dies schriftlich anzuzeigen. Hat er das getan, musst du reagieren. Hat es es versäumt, kannst du weiterhin die vertaglich geschuldete Leistung verlangen, egal wie er die auch hinbekommt.
Bei Fensterelementen steht meist ein Höhenangabe (Höhenkote = Fachbegriff ) in den enstprechenden Ansichtsplänen. Ist diese richtig angegeben???

Falls du Ünterstützung benötigst,...bin ab 09.01. wieder in deiner Nähe!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Sveni,
ich finde es toll, direkt vor Ort zu helfen. Ich drücke Euch beiden die Daumen .


----------



## Ironm (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Sveni schrieb:


> Wenn die Planung, mit den entsprechenden Detailzeichnungen, vorliegen, hat sich der Bauträger unter Todesstrafe daran zu halten.
> Bei Fensterelementen steht meist ein Höhenangabe (Höhenkote = Fachbegriff ) in den enstprechenden Ansichtsplänen. Ist diese richtig angegeben???
> 
> Falls du Ünterstützung benötigst,...bin ab 09.01. wieder in deiner Nähe!



Erst mal Danke für das Angebot Sveni. Kann sein, dass ich nochmal auf dein Angebot zurückkomme. Will euch aber erst mal mit mehr Informationen ausstatten. Vielleicht beurteilt Ihr die Situation dann anders.

Aus den Detailzeichnungen geht die Rohbrüstungshöhe des Fensters leider nicht hervor (zumindst für mich nicht). Da uns nach betrachten des Außenansichtsplans die Fensterhöhe etwas hoch erschien haben wir schon im August bei den Bauträger nachgefragt, welche Rohbrüstungshöhe das Küchenfenster denn hat.

Der Bauträger hat uns dann geschrieben, dass alle Fenster (außer bodentiefe Fenster) eine Rohbrüstungshöhe ab Rohboden von ca 1,03m haben.  

Da zusätzlich die Baubeschreibung bezüglich des Küchenfensters folgende Information enthält:

„die Rohbauöffnung des Küchenfensters ist für den Einbau einer Küchenarbeitsplatte vorgesehen ...“ (Seite 12) und „Weichen die Pläne von der Baubeschreibung ab, hat die Baubeschreibung Vorrang.“ (Seite 4) 

Wir waren uns dann auch sicher, dass die Außenansicht täuscht. Zumal hier auf den Plan steht: "Plan nicht zur Maßentname geeignet".

Der Bauträger sagt nun, dass wenn man das Fenster versetzt bzw. nach unten Verlängert die Außenansicht nicht mehr passt. Außerdem kann man sich die Rohbrüstungshöhe des Fensters selbst herleiten, wenn man weiß, dass die Eingangstür 2,20m hoch ist.

Nun ist es aber so, dass die Höhe der Eingangstüre weder aus dem Plan noch aus der Baubeschreibung hervorgeht. 

Wie sieht Ihr die Chancen, unseren Wunsch durchzusetzten?
Sven, wie siehst du die Sache? Als Fachmann kannst du die Situation sicherlich besser beurteilen wie wir.

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Sveni (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Marco,

meiner Meinung nach gaukelt die der Bauträger hier etwas vor!

Wenn ein Plan nicht zur Entnahme von Maßen geeignet ist, so ist er auch kein Ausführungsplan. 
Diese Ausführungspläne werden aber von den einzelnen Gewerken (Rohbau, Fensterbau, Elektro, usw.) benötigt, um die im Bauvertrag beschriebene Leistung entsprechend ausführen zu können. Woher weiß sonst der Elektriker wieviel Steckdosen du z.B. im Wohnzimmer benötigst und ob diese am Bodenbereich, oder in Höhe des Lichtschalters liegen?

Ich erlese aber schon aus deinen Info´s, das man hier seitens des Bauträgers mehr auf den Text im Bauvertrag (Leistungsverzeichnis) verweist.

Das ist sein gutes Recht, aber....
Er kann z.B. nicht verlangen, das ein Bauherr (du) an Hand der Lage einer Eingangstür automatisch die Höhe des Küchenfensters ermittelt. Warum auch?

Wenn nun aber im Bauvertrag, bzw. in der Leistungsbeschreibung eine Standard-Höhe für alle Fenster von 1,03m ab Oberkante Rohfussboden angeben ist, wie hoch ist denn der tatsächliche Fußbodenaufbau? (Dämmung, Fußbodenheizung, Estrich, Fliesen, usw.) 

So ein Fußbodenaufbau ist in der Regel ca. 10 - 15cm hoch. Ziehe ich dieses Maß von der Höhe 1,03m ab, so ist dein Küchenfenster so ziemlich exakt auf Höhe der Arbeitsplatte.(Höhe Arbeitsplatte bei Standardküche = 0,85m)
Bei einem Fußbodenaufbau von 15cm würden also genau 3 cm zur Idealhöhe der Arbeitsplatte fehlen. Das lässt sich sicher durch drehen der Justierfüße bei den Küchenschränken überbrücken.

Wenn die Firma das Fenster auf die im Vertrag beschriebenen Maße montiert hat, ist in punkto Arbeitsplatte alles in Butter.(Was für mich das wichtigste wäre)

Wurde dies nicht so gemacht, dann verweist du schriftlich auf den Bauvertrag Seite 12.
Ging es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht, verweist du auf die Standdardhöhe von 1,03m.

Was macht eigentlich dein Gutacher? Ist der noch im Ski-Urlaub

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Nahmt zusammen: 

Ich versteh auch gar nicht wo das Problem liegt, das zu ändern ? 
Also ich hab hier in meinem bestehenden Bau ganze Fenster eingesetzt wo keine waren. 
Hier ist ja der Sturz offensichtlich richtig, die Fensteröffnung muss nur nach unten verlängert werden !? 
Was braucht der... nur ne Flex und nen Bohrhammer und gut is.

Solange den Bauherren die dadurch andere Aussenansicht nicht stört und da nicht bezueglich der Aussenansicht Bauvorschriften vorliegen, juckt das doch offensichtlich nur das ästhetische Empfinden des Bauträgers ... und wen interessiert das, ob der es schön findet. Wenn der Kunde (Bauherr) das schön findet, bestellt und dafür bezahlt, dann kriegt er das geliefert was er will !? oder ? 

Die Aussenansicht ist doch eine reine Frage des Geschmackes, das kannst nur Du entscheiden ob das Haus dadurch so stark verschandelt wird, das es nicht schön ist. 
Ansonsten ganz klar: Das ist zu ändern.

Sach ihm: zur Not kommt Wuzzel das flexen  - dann macht er sicher freiwillig alles was Du willst. 

Viel Erfolg 

Wuzzel


----------



## Ironm (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Aktueller Stand:
Nach dem der Bauträger werder auf Mails antwortet, noch ans Telefon geht, noch auf Mailboxansagen reagiert (Haben versucht 4 verschiedene Mitarbeiter zu kontaktieren). Hab ich vorsichtshalber mal den Mangel per Einschreiben an den Bauträger geschickt.

Denke inzwischen sollten aber alle wieder vom Urlaub zurück sein (falls überhaupt jemand im Urlaub war.)

Morgen versuch ich es deswegen weiter.... Ansonsten muss echt der Baugutachter wieder ran. Der denkt noch, dass das mit dem Fenster kein Problem ist.

Außerdem hab ich meine ganzen Unterlagen zu einer Rechtsberaterin geschickt. Eine Antwort sollte Morgen, spätesten Übermorgen kommen.  



Sveni schrieb:


> Woher weiß sonst der Elektriker wieviel Steckdosen du z.B. im Wohnzimmer benötigst und ob diese am Bodenbereich, oder in Höhe des Lichtschalters liegen?
> Sveni



Für den Elektriker gibt es einen seperaten Technikplan, auf den die Höhen eingezeichnet sind.




Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch gar nicht wo das Problem liegt, das zu ändern ?
> 
> Sach ihm: zur Not kommt Wuzzel das flexen  - dann macht er sicher freiwillig alles was Du willst.



Im absoluten Notfall, droh ich das dem Bauleiter an! 

Mal im ernst: Ich glaub der Bauträger weiß ganz genau, dass hier ein Fehler passiert ist. Das Problem ist, wenn er unsere Doppelhälfte ändert, muss er wsl. auch alle anderen ändern (ca. weitere 9-11).

Bin gespannt, wie die ganze Situation weiter geht. 

Ach ja noch was: Der Bauträger will für das Verlegen unserer Fließen im Halbverband 10€ pro m2 extra!
Dachte zunächst, es ist ein schlechter Scherz! :__ nase

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hoppala, da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer... ein Serienfehler  

schon mal mit den anderen Bauherren gesprochen ? 
Wie denken die über das zu hohe Fenster ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Ironm schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn er unsere Doppelhälfte ändert, muss er wsl. auch alle anderen ändern (ca. weitere 9-11).


Hallo Marco,
Da ergeben sich nun folgende Möglichkeiten....

damit leben....

den Verantwortlichen nachdrücklich klar machen, das man es (egal wie es in den anderen Häusern gelöst wird) so haben will....

ODER eben alle zukünftigen Bewohner darauf hinstossen und der Verantwortliche darf es für teuer Gld bei allen ändern


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Ich verstehe trotzdem den Bauträger nicht. 
Denn von den Kosten her dürfte selbst bei 9-11 Häusern die Änderung eines Fensters 
doch gar nicht so wild sein. 
Viel mehr Ärger handelt er sich doch damit ein, das die Bauherren auch sehr viel weniger kooperativ und sehr viel Aufmerksamer bei ggf. weiteren Fehlern sind, die man bei normaler Bearbeitung der Beanstandung dann vielleicht gar nicht wahrgenommen hätte. 

Gutes Krisenmanagement ist am Bau genau so wichtig, wie in der Politik. Aussitzen bringt meist nix.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo zusammen,

von mir mal ein ganz anderer Einwand.

Ich kenne auch jemanden, der mit Baumängeln beim Siedlungsbau zu kämpfen hatte.
Dort hat man sich bei der Deckenhöhe vemessen (Das Dach war etwas zu niedrig geworden) und irgendwie nicht an das Grundwasser gedacht,...
Per Gutachter wurden alle Mängel durchgesetzt, aber alle beteiligten Unternehmen waren sofort Pleite, weil sie den Umbau ihres Pfuschs nicht stemmen konnten.
Zum Glück war das ein Projekt eines Einkaufszentrumsbetreibers, der die Siedlung zur Auflage hatte und somit den Bau mit neuen Firmen voran gebracht und finanziert hat.
Danach wurde die Siedlung fast komplett neu gebaut.

Nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn man ohne Geld einen Rohbau übergeben bekommt, weil alle Bauunternehmen nicht mehr existieren. 
Dann nützt es einem wenig, dass man Recht hatte, weil die Fenster zu klein sind.

Ich will keine Angst machen, sondern die Sache mal von dieser eite beleuchten.

Auf alle Fälle solltet ihr Euch alle zuzsammentun und gemeinsam die Mängel beheben lassen. Denn je weiter der Baufortschritt ist, um so teurer wird die Mängelbeseitigung. Im Beispiel oben hat das Fundament gravierende Baumängel und die kompletten Häuser standen schon drauf.... 
Hätte man das gleich korrigiert hätte es ein paar Ladungen Beton gekostet, so hat es einen kompletten Siedlungsumbau gekostet.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ironm (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle solltet ihr Euch alle zuzsammentun und gemeinsam die Mängel beheben lassen. Denn je weiter der Baufortschritt ist, um so teurer wird die Mängelbeseitigung. I



Hallo Thomas,

der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch. Deshalb haben wir den Mangel auch sofort und nicht erst bei der Abnahme des Baus der Bauleitung gemeldet. Es müssen ja nicht unnötig Kosten enststehen.  

Außerdem haben wir den Bauträger den Vorschlag gemacht, dass Fenster lediglich nach unten zu vergrößern und nicht nach unten zu versetzen.



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Gutes Krisenmanagement ist am Bau genau so wichtig, wie in der Politik. Aussitzen bringt meist nix.



Fehler passieren, dass ist kein Problem. Viel wichtiger ist, wie man mit Fehler umgeht.

Wir wollten (bzw. wollen immer noch) uns auch mit den Beteiligten zusammensetzen und über mögliche Lösungen reden. Aber, dass man weder auf Mails noch auf Anrufe reagiert finde ich echt ne Frechheit! :evil

Und für die weitere Zusammenarbeit ist es sicherlich auch nicht förderlich!


----------



## Ironm (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch über die aktuellen Entwicklungen informieren.

Hatten ja vor ein paar Wochen ein Gespräch mit den "Oberen" des Bauträgers. Dort zeigten sich die Verantwortlichen wenig einsichtig. Haben uns weiter erzählt, dass es der Baubeschreibung entspricht... 
Zur Begrüßung sagte man uns der Vertriebsleiter gleich, dass das Fenster auf keinen Fall tiefer gesetzt wird. Und wenn wir auf das Fenster bestehen, dass  wir das ganze vor Gericht ausstreiten müssen.

Der Projektleiter sagte uns außerdem, dass auch eine Rückabwicklung in betracht kommt, es wäre für die Firma kein Problem, dieses Haus auch 20000€ teurer zu verkaufen!

Naiv, wie ich war dachte ich vor dem Gespräch noch, dass man sich sicherlich irgendwie einigen kann! Ich denke ein Gespräch nur mit Projekt- und Bauleiter hätte auch zu einen Ergebnis geführt. Der Verkaufleiter wollte sich jedoch keinen mm bewegen!

Nachdem Gesprächsverlauf :evil hab ich mich entschlossen der Empfehlung des Vertriebsleiters nachzukommen und einen Anwalt einzuschalten (Er wollte es ja schließlich ausstreiten).

Nachdem unser Anwalt den ersten Brief geschrieben hat, war plötzlich alles kein Problem mehr!  Jetzt bekommen unser Fenster!

Warum nicht gleich so?

PS. Gutachter hat uns in diesen Fall nichts genützt! Er gab uns lediglich die Sicherheit, dass wir im Recht sind!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*



Ja, so ein Anwaltschreiben hilft immer viel. 
Ich habe meinen auch schon schreiben lassen, in aller Regel ist dann Schluß mit großer Klappe und Dummschwätzerei.

So nen Anwaltr kann das soo trefflich formulieren.

Freu mich für Dich und Dein Projekt

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Was sind das denn für Schwätzer ? 
Warum verkaufen die denn das Haus dann nicht gleich 20000 Euro teurer ? Wenn der Markt das hergibt ? 
Die hätten alt ausgesehen , wenn ihr dem zugestimmt hättet, zugegeben, für Euch hätte auch alle Planerei Grundstückssuche etc. von vorne angefangen. 

Ich hoffe, das die jetzt nicht weiter Korinthen k***en sondern zügig und ordentlich weiter arbeiten. 
Ne Empfehlung ist das allerdings nicht für die Firma. 

Habt Ihr aber richtig gemacht. Ich bin sehr für Kompromisse, und gütliche Einigungen, wenn mal was schief gelaufen ist. Aber wenn ich nen Fehler mache muss ich auch für gerade stehen und das weitestgehend ausbügeln. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Sveni (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Baugutachter?*

Servus Marco,

meinen Glückwunsch

Da hat der Verkäufer wohl richtig auf dicke Hose gemacht!!!!

20.000€ mehr? Ich befasse mich seit einigen Monaten intensiv mit Immobilienpreisen, speziell auch in deiner Region.( Eigentlich von Hof bis München)
Bevor die Preise für Immobilien in etwas ländlicher Umgebung wieder steigen,
erleben wir estmal noch ´ne Ölkrise, Merkel kauft halb Europa und die D-Mark wird wieder eingeführt. Der spinnt doch, der Typ!

Prima, dass du durchgehalten hast!

Grüße
Sveni


----------

